# Cute/angry baby jacky



## richoman_3 (Feb 19, 2012)

found this cranky guy today and couldnt help but upload these pics :lol:
bit me 4 times !, even jumped on my camera while i was taking a pic and ran up and jumped on my head and i could feel it nipping my hair LOL

anyway heres the picsss




IMG_0988 by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



IMG_0986 by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



IMG_0990 by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Feb 19, 2012)

where did you find him? they arnt near Melbourne, well maybe out of melbourne but a fair way


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2012)

since all the herping spots in the outer melbourne suburbs is very little, i tend to keep the spots quiet and just write Melbourne as a locality.
and i live at the base of the city, and this spots only 20 mins from me  (thats with busy traffic aswell ! )


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 20, 2012)

Fiesty little monster! I couldn't take pics cause I'd be laughing too much


----------



## saratoga (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice photos, especially the first one!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2012)

cheers 
i think the lighting looks a bit weird though


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photo's, you should enter that first one in this years calandar competition, I'll vote for it!


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed, that first shot's a cracker..that's what woodies see in their nightmares.


----------



## vicherps (Feb 20, 2012)

AusReptiles88 Jacky Lizards (Amphibolurus muricatus) are found in and around Melbourne and are the most common Dragon in the Melbourne area


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks guys  , yes i will enter it 
and yep ausreptiles like micah said, these guys are all around melbourne


----------



## Fang101 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice pics Nick, I like the first one the most too , keep up the awesome pics


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 20, 2012)

I found a wild Jacky and it has never bitten me once or even tried to. Weird.


----------



## edstar (Feb 20, 2012)

very nice


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> I found a wild Jacky and it has never bitten me once or even tried to. Weird.



99% of the jackys ive seen just run out of sight when they see you , they are blood fast,
dont know what this ones problem was :lol:


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Feb 21, 2012)

Send it in To Scales and Tails As well would be an awsome Binder Shot


----------



## vicherps (Feb 22, 2012)

Also i would like to add I don't think I would describe any animal in this situation as a "cranky guy" I would describe it as being purely defensive and rightfully so, this Jacky Lizard senses its life is in potential danger so it responds by gaping it's mouth open. One example where I can say a Jacky Dragon gets aggressive is if it's rival male does not respond to the hand waving signals (by backing away or providing signals back they will display in breeding season) the next step is physical violence where both males will bite each other as an attempt to display dominance over the other (combat) so he has more chance to be noticed by the female within his territory. Just wanted to clear this up as this is what can create general fear and sometimes phobias to general public so if us enthusiasts learn the correct terminology things may start to change for the better.


----------



## Tobe404 (Feb 22, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> 99% of the jackys ive seen just run out of sight when they see you , they are blood fast,
> dont know what this ones problem was :lol:



Nah I was able to pick this one up and sit it on my hand and all. Alrhough it looked like it was struggling through a shed at the time. So I took it under my wing for a while until it's shed was all good. It ate Crickets and Woodies out of my fingers/hand.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice pics they look real good. Baby Jackies are little cuties, the 'aggressiveness' just makes them more cute.


----------

